# 1972 GTO what's it worth?



## Adam C (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a member of the Chevelle site because I have a 1966 Malibu.
I've been shopping for a 1970-1972 GTO lately.

I came across this listing on ebay:

1972 Pontiac GTO

What do you think it's worth? I don't really care for the wheels, but the rest of the car seems pretty nice. Let me know your thoughts!

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks clean....but a couple of questions I would have....Does the carb still leak? Why a hood tach and one on the column too? 11 to 1 compression and it's ok on pump gas? Nah, not with factory iron heads.:lol: Also it is missing it's Cordova top and the original steering wheel.

I'm sure some of the experts here can weigh in too.

Also shouldn't have a 12 bolt if it is a factory 400 cu in car.

All depends on what you are looking for. Investment grade GTO? Not this one. Fun weekend car?, this would fit the bill if the engine will run on pump gas.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

x2, also the tailpipes should exit under the rear bumper with splitters. 7K3 iron heads and 11:1 compression don't add up, and are not pump gas friendly without some cam and timing tricks that will rob it of any power gained by the compression. Only GTOs that came with 12 bolt rear ends were the 455 cars. I am willing to bet their reserve is way over the existing bid and too much for a car that far from original. Where you located Adam, have a 70 down the street thats a true GTO with added judge trim. it's complete and all set for final body and paint. Jambs are already done in Orbit Orange.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Cars are a horrible investment regardless so don't but it for that. If you want a sexy car to drive around and go to the car shows, get that one. Just make sure to clear up the pump gas/compression issue that was brought up


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

11:1 compression with 96 cc 7k3 heads on a +0.060 400? I call b.s. on that one. Getting 11:1 out of that combination would require zero-decking the block *AND* running pistons with 21 cc's of dome on them, and there's no way it'd run on pump gas - not for long anyway 

Spot-checking the rest of the ad, it's full of misspelled words and other nonsense claims, such as a cam with "290 lift duration".

So, whoever wrote the ad is either an idiot or was working from a list of cool sounding but meaningless buzz words - or maybe both. It was good for a laugh though.

Ignoring the obvious hype and trying to evaluate the car just on what I can see in the photos, it looks like a decent car. No way is it anywhere near a "restoration", too many things have been changed on the car. Getting past all that, it looks pretty clean, has some good parts on it, and the color is eye-catching. I'm not so sure about the "pristine sheet metal" claim from some of the things I'm seeing in the trunk and around the drivers side wheel house so I'd definitely want to check it out really closely. Depending on what's really going on with the engine, it looks like it could be a really fun cruiser and occasional racer if the price is right. 

Sunnyvale isn't too far from where I live. It's another Dallas suburb.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually, side-exit tailpipes are correct for a 72 GTO. The dual outlets in the rear bumper valance were for 1970 & 71.

However, the tailpipes on this car don't have the correct tailpipe splitter outlets; they should look like the tips on this car:










I would pay for my own copy of the PHS package before bidding or buying this car. Fake PHS documents are a real risk.

I think the car is probably a real GTO, but like everyone else has mentioned, there are a lot of questionable statements in the description. I'd be cautious and careful with this one.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why does it not have a 242 prefix on the VIN? Did the '72's get away from that? The paperwork shows it as a 2037, Lemans Coupe with GTO option.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Darth Menace said:


> Cars are a horrible investment regardless so don't but it for that. If you want a sexy car to drive around and go to the car shows, get that one. Just make sure to clear up the pump gas/compression issue that was brought up


Horrible investment? Really? Is that why mine is worth about 15 times what I paid for it?


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I would go for my own PHS documentation, and barter on price. G8ter...r u doing the Dream Cruise?? Bear...u r always on top of things and are a great asset to the forums!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah we will be parked with the Widetracker Pontiac club at the south bound turn around in Pontiac...hope to see some members out there...:cheers

JMT, Good catch on the pipes and splitters i was thinking 71'


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

chuckha62 said:


> Why does it not have a 242 prefix on the VIN? Did the '72's get away from that? The paperwork shows it as a 2037, Lemans Coupe with GTO option.


That's correct. Multiple year GTOs were options on a LeMans('64, '65, '72, '73) so they didn't start with a 242. In '74, a GTO was an option on a Ventura....

The car in question actually starts with a 2D37, not 2037....


----------

